# Tastatur doppelt im Gerätemanager



## Bremsklotz (13 März 2008)

Seit meinem Umzug im Dezember habe ich ein Problem mit meiner Logitech Tastatur "Logitech de luxe 650 cordless Desktop". 
Sie tippt jeden Buchstaben zweimal, auf Grund der Tatsache, dass die Tastatur auch im Gerätemanager zweimal vorhanden ist. Alle Versuche, sie einmal zu *deinstallieren*, scheitern. Bei jedem Neustart ist sie wieder zweimal da. *Deaktivieren* lässt sie sich auch nicht, weil die Funktion "blass" ist.
Auf dem PC meines Freundes funzt sie tadellos.
Die Tastatur benötigt keine CD. Angeschlossen ist sie über einen USB-Hub.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 März 2008)

*AW: Tastatur doppelt im Gerätemanager*

Das ist die Bundestrojaner-Vorversion. Hakt noch ein wenig. Eigentlich sollten die Tastatureingaben direkt an Schäuble geleitet werden. Frag doch mal im Innenministerium nach.

PS: Leider keine ernsthafte Idee


----------



## drboe (14 März 2008)

*AW: Tastatur doppelt im Gerätemanager*



Bremsklotz schrieb:


> Seit meinem Umzug im Dezember habe ich ein Problem mit meiner Logitech Tastatur "Logitech de luxe 650 cordless Desktop".
> Sie tippt jeden Buchstaben zweimal, auf Grund der Tatsache, dass die Tastatur auch im Gerätemanager zweimal vorhanden ist. Alle Versuche, sie einmal zu *deinstallieren*, scheitern. Bei jedem Neustart ist sie wieder zweimal da. *Deaktivieren* lässt sie sich auch nicht, weil die Funktion "blass" ist.
> Auf dem PC meines Freundes funzt sie tadellos.
> Die Tastatur benötigt keine CD. Angeschlossen ist sie über einen USB-Hub.


Da würde ich einmal beide Tastaturen entfernen und neu starten. Beim Start prüft der PC die Peripherie und müßte dann die USB-Tastatur als (ein) Eingabegerät identifizieren. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Heiko (14 März 2008)

*AW: Tastatur doppelt im Gerätemanager*



drboe schrieb:


> Da würde ich einmal beide Tastaturen entfernen und neu starten. Beim Start prüft der PC die Peripherie und müßte dann die USB-Tastatur als (ein) Eingabegerät identifizieren.
> 
> M. Boettcher


Vielleicht ja auch eine gespaltene Persönlichkeit...


----------



## Bremsklotz (19 März 2008)

*AW: Tastatur doppelt im Gerätemanager*

@drboe



> Da würde ich einmal beide Tastaturen entfernen und neu starten. Beim Start prüft der PC die Peripherie und müßte dann die USB-Tastatur als (ein) Eingabegerät identifizieren.


Das habe ich alles schon versucht, sie ist doppelt da. Zur Zeit deinstalliere ich bei jedem Neustart eine von den beiden. So kann ich zumindest schreiben, aber es ist keine Dauerlösung. Es nervt ganz gewaltig, jedesmal erst in den Gerätemanager zu gehen und die Tastatur zu deinstallieren. Ich habe es auch mit verschiedenen USB-Hüben versucht, nutzt auch nichts.


----------



## drboe (19 März 2008)

*AW: Tastatur doppelt im Gerätemanager*



Bremsklotz schrieb:


> Das habe ich alles schon versucht, sie ist doppelt da. Zur Zeit deinstalliere ich bei jedem Neustart eine von den beiden. So kann ich zumindest schreiben, aber es ist keine Dauerlösung. Es nervt ganz gewaltig, jedesmal erst in den Gerätemanager zu gehen und die Tastatur zu deinstallieren. Ich habe es auch mit verschiedenen USB-Hüben versucht, nutzt auch nichts.


Ich kann das ja leider nicht nachstellen. Insofern "stochern im Nebel". Die normalen Tastaturen werden ja über PS/2 angeschlossen. Du könntest also Folgendes probieren: via USB->PS/2 Adapter die Tastatur an den PS/2 Port anschliessen und sehen, ob dann immer noch zwei Tastaturen erkannt werden. Gibt es einen Unterschied, wenn die Tastatur direkt an einen USP-Port hängt? Unter Umständen weiß auch der Hersteller der Tastatur Rat (oder liefert einen Treiber). Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre ggf. ein BIOS-Problem Deines PC. Du schreibst ja, dass sie an einem anderen PC wie gewünscht funktioniert. Sonst hilft letztlich nur eine andere Tastatur. Deinstallieren nach jedem Start wäre mir auf die Dauer zu nervig.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (19 März 2008)

*AW: Tastatur doppelt im Gerätemanager*

Hallo Bremsklotz,

vielleicht ist auf den Logitek-Treiber-CDs ein besonderes Deinstallationsprogramm, das z.B. von der Service-Hotline genutzt wird. So etwas kenne ich z.B. von Symantec, damit werden alle Installationsreste gelöscht.

Ansonsten kannst Du auch einen Blick ins windows\inf-Verzeichnis werfen und nach dem Gerätemanager-Namen Deiner Tastatur suchen. Hier könnte es auch einen Doppeleintrag geben. Bevor Du da etwas änderst oder löscht, ein Backup machen.

Nebelwolf


----------



## TSCoreNinja (20 März 2008)

*AW: Tastatur doppelt im Gerätemanager*

Nach den beschriebenen Symptomen gehe ich davon aus, dass irgendetwas dem OS vorgaukelt, es seien tatsächlich 2 Tastaturen vorhanden. Mal ein paar Tipps/wildes Stochern im Nebel: zur Diagnose wäre es u.U. hilfreich, die Einträge zu beiden Tastaturen im Gerätemanager im Detail zu vergleichen. Von Interesse sind insbesondere Unterschiede bei:

-USB Device IDs (ein USB Gerät kann im OS als mehrere logische Geräte auftauchen)
-USB Topologie (über welchen USB Bus/Hub sind die Geräte angeschlossen. Eine Fehlerquelle könnte sein, dass der Hub sowohl als eigenständiger USB Bus, als auch als transparenter Hub gesehen wird). 
-verwendeter Gerätetreiber (streiten sich evt. zwei Treiber um das Gerät)

Gibt es ein neueres BIOS zum Mainboard? Ist es möglich, den Hub an einem anderen USB Port zu betreiben, und verschwinden dann die Symptome...

 Gruß,
TSCN


----------



## Bremsklotz (20 März 2008)

*AW: Tastatur doppelt im Gerätemanager*

@drboe

Das mit dem PS2 Adapter werde ich mal versuchen, habe aber keinen zur Hand, muss ich mir erst noch besorgen.

@TscoreNinja



> -USB Device IDs (ein USB Gerät kann im OS als mehrere logische Geräte auftauchen)
> -USB Topologie (über welchen USB Bus/Hub sind die Geräte angeschlossen. Eine Fehlerquelle könnte sein, dass der Hub sowohl als eigenständiger USB Bus, als auch als transparenter Hub gesehen wird).
> -verwendeter Gerätetreiber (streiten sich evt. zwei Treiber um das Gerät)


Wo finde ich die entsprechenden Info?

Ansonsten sind die Eigenschaften der beiden Tastaturen identisch.

Ans BIOS traue ich mich nicht. Es gibt möglicherweise Updates, denn mein PC ist schon fast ein Oldie und hat 8 Jahre auf dem Buckel. 

Was mich so fassungslos macht. :wall: Der PC ist doch bloß von "A" nach "B" umgezogen. Er wurde abgebaut und im neuen Domizil wieder aufgebaut.
Die einzige Sünde, die ich mir geleistet habe, ist, dass ich die Tastatur nicht in den gleichen USB-Hub gesteckt habe. 

Danke allen für ihre Antworten. Ich versuche es jetzt mal mit dem PS2 Adapter, wenn das nicht hilft, dann kaufe ich mir eine andere Tastatur.
Ist sicher billiger, als den PC-Doktor kommen zu lassen.
Wobei ich dann das Problem habe, wo ich eine weiße/elfenbeinfarbene Tastatur herbekomme, die gleiche will ich natürlich nicht, das löst mein Problem sicher nicht. In den Discountern sind fast ausschließlich schwarze Tastaturen, die will ich nicht. Mit einer gebrauchten bei Ebay habe ich auch keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (21 März 2008)

*AW: Tastatur doppelt im Gerätemanager*

So, hab hier etwas herumprobiert. Lade Dir mal das Programm "USBDeview" herunter. Gefunden über Heise, sollte also vertrauenswürdig sein, hoffe ich mal.
http://www.heise.de/software/download/usbdeview/42422

Duch Doppelklicken auf einzelne Einträge zeigt er ein Übersichtsfenster zu dem zugehörigen USB Gerät. Hänge mal einen Screenshot für die beiden "doppelten" Einträge an. Alternativ kann man das Ganze auch als Text/HTML exportieren...

Irgendwie sollte das Problem schon zu lösen sein. Hast Du eigentlich schon mal versucht, den USB Port zu wechseln?


----------



## Bremsklotz (21 März 2008)

*AW: Tastatur doppelt im Gerätemanager*

USB Devices List

Created by using USBDeview

Device Name 	Description 	Device Type 	Connected 	Safe To Unplug 	Disabled 	Drive Letter 	Serial Number 	Created Date 	Last Plug/Unplug Date 	VendorID 	ProductID 	USB Class 	USB SubClass 	USB Protocol 	Hub / Port 	Computer Name
Card Reader	Hama SM Card Reader USB Device	Mass Storage	Yes	No	No	I:	000000000013	07.05.2006 22:29:32	21.03.2008 09:25:30	0dda	2005	08	06	50	 	 
cnmemory	cnmemory cnmemory USB Device	Mass Storage	No	No	No	 	07D02B60A04179BA	03.03.2007 18:40:16	N/A	08ec	0020	08	06	50	 	 
cnmemory	cnmemory cnmemory USB Device	Mass Storage	No	No	No	 	09802B6072B0FA5F	10.12.2006 10:21:13	N/A	08ec	0020	08	06	50	 	 
DATA TRAVELER	KINGSTON DATA TRAVELER USB Device	Mass Storage	No	No	No	 	0198540528202	07.05.2006 12:32:52	N/A	04e8	0100	08	06	50	 	 
Digital Still Camera	Caplio RR30	Mass Storage	No	Yes	No	 	 	14.05.2006 18:08:58	N/A	05ca	2202	08	00	00	Hub 1, Port 1	 
Digital Still Camera	Caplio RR30	Mass Storage	No	Yes	No	 	 	20.06.2006 13:24:13	N/A	05ca	2202	08	00	00	 	 
Digital Still Camera	Caplio RR30	Mass Storage	No	Yes	No	 	 	03.02.2008 14:14:17	N/A	05ca	2202	08	00	00	Hub 6, Port 1	 
Digital Still Camera	Caplio RR30	Mass Storage	No	Yes	No	 	 	29.02.2008 11:53:34	N/A	05ca	2202	08	00	00	Hub 6, Port 3	 
Digital Still Camera	Caplio RR30	Mass Storage	No	Yes	No	 	 	10.12.2006 20:14:14	N/A	05ca	2202	08	00	00	 	 
Digital Still Camera	Caplio RR30	Mass Storage	No	Yes	No	 	 	25.07.2006 17:48:16	N/A	05ca	2202	08	00	00	 	 
DISK Pro	USB DISK Pro USB Device	Mass Storage	No	No	No	 	AA01012701807	27.06.2006 10:51:49	N/A	090c	1000	08	06	50	 	 
EPSON Scanner	EPSON Perfection1650	Vendor Specific	No	Yes	No	 	 	31.01.2008 14:52:24	N/A	04b8	0110	ff	ff	ff	Hub 0, Port 1	 
EPSON Scanner	EPSON Scanner	Vendor Specific	No	No	No	 	 	27.02.2008 11:06:33	N/A	04b8	0110	ff	ff	ff	Hub 5, Port 2	 
EPSON Scanner	EPSON Perfection1650	Vendor Specific	No	Yes	No	 	 	31.01.2008 14:49:48	N/A	04b8	0110	ff	ff	ff	Hub 6, Port 4	 
EPSON Scanner	EPSON Perfection1650	Vendor Specific	No	Yes	No	 	 	01.08.2007 08:39:07	N/A	04b8	0110	ff	ff	ff	 	 
iP4000	USB-Druckerunterstützung	Printer	No	Yes	No	 	90B727	27.08.2007 14:02:33	N/A	04a9	1093	07	01	02	 	 
iP4000	USB-Druckerunterstützung	Printer	Yes	Yes	No	 	91E899	07.05.2006 13:09:58	21.03.2008 09:42:35	04a9	1093	07	01	02	 	 
Mass Storage Device	ExcelSto r Technology J88 USB Device	Mass Storage	No	No	No	L:	00	05.11.2006 14:47:09	N/A	067b	2507	08	06	50	 	 
Motorola Phone (E770v)	USB-Massenspeichergerät	Mass Storage	No	No	No	 	 	20.03.2008 00:20:44	N/A	22b8	3010	08	06	50	Hub 6, Port 4	 
Motorola Phone (E770v)	USB-Massenspeichergerät	Mass Storage	No	No	No	 	 	08.02.2008 19:42:17	N/A	22b8	3010	08	06	50	Hub 6, Port 7	 
Motorola Phone (V3i)	USB-Massenspeichergerät	Mass Storage	No	No	No	 	 	13.05.2007 18:22:52	N/A	22b8	4810	08	06	50	 	 
Motorola Surfboard 5121 USB Cable Modem	Motorola SURFboard SB5121 USB Cable Modem	Communication	No	Yes	No	 	001BDDBF4909	22.02.2008 16:18:04	N/A	07b2	5121	02	02	ff	 	 
NETGEAR WG111v2	NETGEAR WG111v2 54Mbps Wireless USB 2.0 Adapter	Unknown	Yes	No	No	 	00184DF35894	25.02.2008 19:06:04	21.03.2008 09:33:12	0846	6a00	00	00	00	 	 
PENTAX K100D Super	USB-Massenspeichergerät	Mass Storage	No	No	No	 	 	29.02.2008 12:04:10	N/A	0a17	00a1	08	06	50	Hub 6, Port 2	 
PENTAX K100D Super	USB-Massenspeichergerät	Mass Storage	No	No	No	 	 	17.01.2008 10:05:54	N/A	0a17	00a1	08	06	50	Hub 6, Port 3	 
PENTAX K100D Super	USB-Massenspeichergerät	Mass Storage	No	No	No	 	 	23.10.2007 11:58:28	N/A	0a17	00a1	08	06	50	 	 
Sony DSC	Sony-DSC	Mass Storage	No	No	No	 	 	17.04.2007 10:32:37	N/A	054c	0010	08	ff	01	 	 
TD Classic 003C	Memorex TD Classic 003C USB Device	Mass Storage	No	No	No	 	0B213850B02059F2	30.10.2006 19:15:55	N/A	08ec	0016	08	06	50	 	 
USB Device	Logitech USB Camera (Pro 4000)	Unknown	No	Yes	No	 	 	31.01.2008 14:14:43	N/A	046d	08b2	00	00	00	Hub 2, Port 2	 
USB Device	Logitech USB Camera (Pro 4000)	Unknown	Yes	Yes	No	 	 	27.02.2008 11:06:33	21.03.2008 09:25:30	046d	08b2	00	00	00	Hub 5, Port 1	 
USB Device	Logitech USB Camera (Pro 4000)	Unknown	No	Yes	No	 	 	07.05.2006 12:35:44	N/A	046d	08b2	00	00	00	Hub 5, Port 2	 
USB Device	Logitech USB Camera (Pro 4000)	Unknown	No	Yes	No	 	 	25.02.2008 22:13:42	N/A	046d	08b2	00	00	00	Hub 1, Port 1	 
USB Device	Logitech QuickCam Pro 4000	CDC Data	No	Yes	No	 	 	27.02.2008 11:07:13	N/A	046d	08b2	0a	ff	00	 	 
USB Device	Logitech QuickCam Pro 4000	CDC Data	No	Yes	No	 	 	31.01.2008 14:16:05	N/A	046d	08b2	0a	ff	00	 	 
USB Device	Logitech QuickCam Pro 4000	CDC Data	No	Yes	No	 	 	25.02.2008 22:13:51	N/A	046d	08b2	0a	ff	00	 	 
USB Device	Logitech QuickCam Pro 4000	CDC Data	No	Yes	No	 	 	07.05.2006 12:37:15	N/A	046d	08b2	0a	ff	00	 	 
USB Device	Logitech Microphone (Pro 4000)	Audio	No	Yes	No	 	 	27.02.2008 11:07:13	N/A	046d	08b2	01	01	00	 	 
USB Device	Logitech Microphone (Pro 4000)	Audio	No	Yes	No	 	 	31.01.2008 14:16:05	N/A	046d	08b2	01	01	00	 	 
USB Device	Logitech Microphone (Pro 4000)	Audio	No	Yes	No	 	 	25.02.2008 22:13:51	N/A	046d	08b2	01	01	00	 	 
USB Device	Logitech Microphone (Pro 4000)	Audio	No	Yes	No	 	 	07.05.2006 12:37:15	N/A	046d	08b2	01	01	00	 	 
USB Device	USB-HID (Human Interface Device)	HID (Human Interface Device)	No	Yes	No	 	 	24.07.2006 17:34:26	N/A	046d	c506	03	01	02	Hub 4, Port 1	 
USB Device	USB-Massenspeichergerät	Mass Storage	No	No	No	L:	1	20.03.2008 00:41:43	N/A	0dda	2005	08	06	50	 	 
USB DRIVE 	USB DRIVE USB Device	Mass Storage	No	No	No	 	00000000000060BA	07.05.2006 12:32:52	N/A	04e8	0111	08	06	50	 	 
USB Printer	USB-Druckerunterstützung	Printer	No	Yes	No	 	HHO230107120125540	17.07.2007 10:23:23	N/A	04b8	0005	07	01	02	 	 
USB Receiver	USB-Verbundgerät	Unknown	Yes	Yes	No	 	 	29.12.2007 18:29:35	21.03.2008 09:25:29	046d	c505	00	00	00	Hub 2, Port 1	 
USB Receiver	USB-Verbundgerät	Unknown	No	Yes	No	 	 	22.02.2008 15:07:59	N/A	046d	c505	00	00	00	Hub 2, Port 2	 
USB Receiver	USB-Verbundgerät	Unknown	No	Yes	No	 	 	05.09.2006 11:28:13	N/A	046d	c505	00	00	00	Hub 4, Port 1	 
USB Receiver	USB-Verbundgerät	Unknown	No	Yes	No	 	 	06.09.2006 09:21:59	N/A	046d	c505	00	00	00	Hub 4, Port 2	 
USB Receiver	Logitech Cordless USB Keyboard	HID (Human Interface Device)	No	Yes	No	 	 	06.09.2006 09:23:54	N/A	046d	c505	03	01	01	 	 
USB Receiver	USB-HID (Human Interface Device)	HID (Human Interface Device)	No	Yes	No	 	 	20.03.2008 19:28:10	N/A	046d	c505	03	01	01	 	 
USB Receiver	USB-HID (Human Interface Device)	HID (Human Interface Device)	No	Yes	No	 	 	22.02.2008 15:09:08	N/A	046d	c505	03	01	01	 	 
USB Receiver	Logitech Cordless Dual USB Mouse & iTouch Keys	HID (Human Interface Device)	No	Yes	No	 	 	06.09.2006 09:23:54	N/A	046d	c505	03	01	02	 	 
USB Receiver	USB-HID (Human Interface Device)	HID (Human Interface Device)	No	Yes	No	 	 	29.12.2007 18:30:34	N/A	046d	c505	03	01	02	 	 
USB Receiver	USB-HID (Human Interface Device)	HID (Human Interface Device)	No	Yes	No	 	 	22.02.2008 15:09:08	N/A	046d	c505	03	01	02	 	 
USB Receiver	USB-Verbundgerät	Unknown	No	Yes	No	 	 	29.12.2007 18:29:35	N/A	046d	c517	00	00	00	Hub 2, Port 2	 
USB Receiver	USB-Verbundgerät	Unknown	No	Yes	No	 	 	30.12.2007 19:37:11	N/A	046d	c517	00	00	00	Hub 5, Port 1	 
USB Receiver	USB-Verbundgerät	Unknown	Yes	Yes	No	 	 	14.09.2007 19:16:34	21.03.2008 09:25:29	046d	c517	00	00	00	Hub 4, Port 1	 
USB Receiver	USB-Verbundgerät	Unknown	No	Yes	No	 	 	27.02.2008 16:17:40	N/A	046d	c517	00	00	00	Hub 6, Port 4	 
USB Receiver	USB-Verbundgerät	Unknown	No	Yes	No	 	 	04.03.2008 08:19:08	N/A	046d	c517	00	00	00	Hub 6, Port 7	 
USB Receiver	USB-HID (Human Interface Device)	HID (Human Interface Device)	No	Yes	No	 	 	29.12.2007 18:30:36	N/A	046d	c517	03	01	01	 	 
USB Receiver	USB-HID (Human Interface Device)	HID (Human Interface Device)	No	Yes	No	 	 	30.12.2007 19:38:10	N/A	046d	c517	03	01	01	 	 
USB Receiver	USB-HID (Human Interface Device)	HID (Human Interface Device)	No	Yes	No	 	 	14.09.2007 19:16:45	N/A	046d	c517	03	01	01	 	 
USB Receiver	USB-HID (Human Interface Device)	HID (Human Interface Device)	No	Yes	No	 	 	04.03.2008 08:19:14	N/A	046d	c517	03	01	01	 	 
USB Receiver	USB-HID (Human Interface Device)	HID (Human Interface Device)	No	Yes	No	 	 	27.02.2008 16:17:47	N/A	046d	c517	03	01	01	 	 
USB Receiver	USB-HID (Human Interface Device)	HID (Human Interface Device)	No	Yes	No	 	 	29.12.2007 18:30:36	N/A	046d	c517	03	01	02	 	 
USB Receiver	USB-HID (Human Interface Device)	HID (Human Interface Device)	No	Yes	No	 	 	30.12.2007 19:38:10	N/A	046d	c517	03	01	02	 	 
USB Receiver	USB-HID (Human Interface Device)	HID (Human Interface Device)	No	No	No	 	 	14.09.2007 19:16:45	N/A	046d	c517	03	01	02	 	 
USB Receiver	USB-HID (Human Interface Device)	HID (Human Interface Device)	No	Yes	No	 	 	04.03.2008 08:19:14	N/A	046d	c517	03	01	02	 	 
USB Receiver	USB-HID (Human Interface Device)	HID (Human Interface Device)	No


----------



## drboe (21 März 2008)

*AW: Tastatur doppelt im Gerätemanager*



TSCoreNinja schrieb:


> Hast Du eigentlich schon mal versucht, den USB Port zu wechseln?


U. U. liegt gerade darin das Problem. Ich habe eben einmal ein USB-Gerät an einen anderen Port als üblich angeschlossen. Prompt wurde versucht diese HW neu zu installieren. Nach Abbruch des automatisch startenden Wizzards meldet Windows dann ein Problem mit der HW, obwohl ja sämtliche Treiber längst vorhanden sind und der Betrieb am üblicher Weise genutzten Port auch sofort klappt. Bei einem anderen PC hatte ich einmal das Problem, dass eine Kamerainstallation (USB) nicht erfolgreich war. Beim nächsten Versuch hat es dann geklappt. Diese Kamera wurde immer als (Modellname)2 angezeigt. Vermutlich merkt sich Windows in den Tiefen der Registry jeden Anschluß-/Installationsversuch (auch fehlgeschlagene) mit Port und Gerätetyp.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Bremsklotz (21 März 2008)

*AW: Tastatur doppelt im Gerätemanager*



Bremsklotz schrieb:


> USB Devices List
> 
> Created by using USBDeview
> 
> ...


Ich hoffe, du kannst mit der Liste etwas anfangen. Den USB Hub habe ich auch schon gewechselt. Aber alle Hübe habe ich nicht durchprobiert.

Ich habe auch noch eine Logitech-Maus, aber nicht die, die zur Tastatur gehört. 

Deshalb auch die große Anzahl von "HID ..."


----------



## Bremsklotz (21 März 2008)

*AW: Tastatur doppelt im Gerätemanager*

Ich werde mir dann mal die Mühe machen und alle USB-Ports durchprobieren.
Sicher geraten dann meine anderen Anschlüsse wieder aus dem Takt.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (21 März 2008)

*AW: Tastatur doppelt im Gerätemanager*



Bremsklotz schrieb:


> Created by using USBDeview
> 
> Device Name 	Description 	Device Type 	Connected 	Safe To Unplug 	Disabled 	Drive Letter 	Serial Number 	Created Date 	Last Plug/Unplug Date 	VendorID 	ProductID 	USB Class 	USB SubClass 	USB Protocol 	Hub / Port 	Computer Name
> 
> ...


Die beiden Einträge sehen interessant aus (das Yes hinter dem Unknown heisst, dass die Geräte eingesteckt sind). Für Vendor/Device IDs siehe http://www.linux-usb.org/usb.ids

046d:c505  Logitech/Cordless Mouse+Keyboard Receiver
046d:c517  Logitech/LX710 Cordless Desktop Laser

Auf zwei verschiedenen Hubs finden sich zwei verschiedene aktive Devices. Nur zur Sicherheit nachgefragt, Du hast nicht aus Versehen 2 Empfänger-Dongles aufgesteckt, die beide die Signale der Tastatur empfangen? Kannst Du über USBDeview mit "Disable Device" eine der beiden Geräte temporär ausschalten, und verifizieren, dass das Problem mit doppelten Zeichen verschwindet?

PS: bin gleich weg zur Family, daher weitere Antworten erst irgendwann heute abend...


----------



## Bremsklotz (23 März 2008)

*AW: Tastatur doppelt im Gerätemanager*

@TSCoreNinja

Ein Gerät habe ich mal ausgeschaltet, löst aber mein Problem noch nicht. Das mit "Cordless Mouse" da habe ich mich noch nicht rangetraut, denn ich habe ja noch eine schnurlose Maus, die ich natürlich brauche. Für die gibt es natürlich auch einen Empfänger. Ansonsten ist nur der Empfänger für die Tastatur noch eingesteckt. Aufgefallen ist mir auch, das beim Starten von Windows die Tastatur überhaupt nicht reagiert. Ich habe verschiedene Profile gemacht. Wenn ich also versuche, ein anderes Profil zu wählen, geht das nicht, weil die Tastatur in diesem Stadium überhaupt nicht geht.

Ich würde sagen, genießen wir erst mal Ostern und plagen uns am Dienstag weiter damit rum.

Danke erstmal für deine Mühe.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (23 März 2008)

*AW: Tastatur doppelt im Gerätemanager*



Bremsklotz schrieb:


> Das mit "Cordless Mouse" da habe ich mich noch nicht rangetraut, denn ich habe ja noch eine schnurlose Maus, die ich natürlich brauche. Für die gibt es natürlich auch einen Empfänger. Ansonsten ist nur der Empfänger für die Tastatur noch eingesteckt. ...



Mein Tipp: Logitech verwendet mehr oder minder die gleichen Funk-Empfänger für Maus und Tastatur. Und nun ist die Tastatur an beide Empfänger gekoppelt, und es reichen sowohl Maus- als auch Tastaturempfänger die Keyboard-Ereignisse an Windows weiter. Zieh doch als Experiment einfach den Tastatur-Empfänger vom Hub ab. Wenn die Tastatur dann noch läuft, stimmt meine Theorie, und das Problem wäre pragmatisch gelöst. Sonst müsste man mal in Erfahrung bringen, wie genau die Funk-Kopplung in den Treibern einstellbar ist. 

Kann natürlich sein, dass ich mit meiner Einschätzung völlig daneben liege...

Gruß u. frohes Ostereier-Suchen,
TSCN


----------



## Logoman (23 März 2008)

*AW: Tastatur doppelt im Gerätemanager*



TSCoreNinja schrieb:


> Mein Tipp: Logitech verwendet mehr oder minder die gleichen Funk-Empfänger für Maus und Tastatur. Und nun ist die Tastatur an beide Empfänger gekoppelt, und es reichen sowohl Maus- als auch Tastaturempfänger die Keyboard-Ereignisse an Windows weiter. Zieh doch als Experiment einfach den Tastatur-Empfänger vom Hub ab. Wenn die Tastatur dann noch läuft, stimmt meine Theorie, und das Problem wäre pragmatisch gelöst. Sonst müsste man mal in Erfahrung bringen, wie genau die Funk-Kopplung in den Treibern einstellbar ist.
> 
> Kann natürlich sein, dass ich mit meiner Einschätzung völlig daneben liege...
> 
> ...


Hallo TSCoreNinja,
versuche mal folgendes: Start.. Ausführen...CMD ...EnterTaste-
Dann ... set devmgr_show_nonpresent_devices=1  ....EnterTaste-
Dann ... devmgmt.msc  .... EnterTaste
Dann kommt der Gerätemanager, dann, Ansicht, Ausgeblendete Geräte anzeigen.
halb transparente Geräte sind nicht mehr vorhanden.
Hier kann man mal genau schauen was sich so alles an Geräten USB,, Festplatten und div. mehr vor je..Zeit. mal installiert hat.
Das ist wie eine Fundgrube.

Viel Spass beim finden.
der Logoman


----------



## jupp11 (23 März 2008)

*AW: Tastatur doppelt im Gerätemanager*



Logoman schrieb:


> Hallo TSCoreNinja,
> versuche mal folgendes:



TSCoreNinja hat das Problem nicht, User Bremsklotz hat die Frage gestellt


----------



## Bremsklotz (24 März 2008)

*AW: Tastatur doppelt im Gerätemanager*



TSCoreNinja schrieb:


> Mein Tipp: Logitech verwendet mehr oder minder die gleichen Funk-Empfänger für Maus und Tastatur. Und nun ist die Tastatur an beide Empfänger gekoppelt, und es reichen sowohl Maus- als auch Tastaturempfänger die Keyboard-Ereignisse an Windows weiter. Zieh doch als Experiment einfach den Tastatur-Empfänger vom Hub ab. Wenn die Tastatur dann noch läuft, stimmt meine Theorie, und das Problem wäre pragmatisch gelöst. Sonst müsste man mal in Erfahrung bringen, wie genau die Funk-Kopplung in den Treibern einstellbar ist.
> 
> Kann natürlich sein, dass ich mit meiner Einschätzung völlig daneben liege...
> 
> ...


@TSCoreNinja,

Du liegst goldrichtig. Die Tastatur funzt auch ohne Einstecken des Tastaturhubs.
Ich bin geplättet. 
Wieso, weshalb, warum ist mir im Augenblick erst mal schnurz. Hauptsache das lästige Entfernen im Gerätemanager entfällt.
Unter "Eingabegeräte" im Gerätemanager Hardware sind jetzt auch nur noch 2 Einträge USB-HID aufgeführt.

@ogoman

Deinen Tip werde ich mir auch noch mal zu Gemüte führen.


Danke allen, das ist ein Super-Ostergeschenk.


----------



## Logoman (24 März 2008)

*AW: Tastatur doppelt im Gerätemanager*



jupp11 schrieb:


> TSCoreNinja hat das Problem nicht, User Bremsklotz hat die Frage gestellt


oh sorry,
habe den Namen falsch abgetippt....ich hoffe er findet es !

MfG. Logoman


----------



## Bremsklotz (24 März 2008)

*AW: Tastatur doppelt im Gerätemanager*



Logoman schrieb:


> oh sorry,
> habe den Namen falsch abgetippt....ich hoffe er findet es !
> 
> MfG. Logoman



 Hallo Logoman,  ja, habe alles gefunden und auch geantwortet. Im übrigen, bin ich kein er, sondern eine sie, aber das geht ja aus meinem Nick nicht hervor.


----------



## Logoman (29 März 2008)

*AW: Tastatur doppelt im Gerätemanager*



Bremsklotz schrieb:


> Hallo Logoman,  ja, habe alles gefunden und auch geantwortet. Im übrigen, bin ich kein er, sondern eine sie, aber das geht ja aus meinem Nick nicht hervor.


Hallo,
das ist ja echt gut,
falls ne , neue Hardware zu installieren ist, wird sie einfach neu installiert.
Wichtig sind, das nur die ausgeblendeten zur Zeit garnicht oder nicht mehr benutzt werden.
Daher konnte ich meine alte Netzwerkkarte , die eine IP Adr. blockierte , wieder mit einer neuen Netzkarte aktivieren!

Gruss Logoman
Ps: Ich bin nicht jeden Tag an meiner Kiste !


----------

